# Sabertooth X58 Raid problem



## LordJummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I recently setup my sabertooth x58 in a new case and I put a ssd in it for OS, which worked fine. However, I put two of my 1TB drives in and installed in the sata3 ports, followed the raid setup in BIOS and did a RAID-0 setup.

Everything worked perfectly fine. The RAID-0 setup is fast, and works great, but every once in a while it freezes up and windows can't see the raid. This is only about once every couple days, or if I'm transferring huge amounts of data 500GB+ at a time.

I've read there are problems with the Marvell controller. I am using high end raid cards in my main workstation so I haven't tested it in that computer. The sabertooth definitely seems to be affected by it.

Any fixes for the marvell controller? It is super annoying to be transferring a couple hundred gigs of stuff and have to completely start over because the raid driver crashes or something.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 5, 2011)

I did a search on the ASUS  support forums and all I can find is what you have found out, the Marvell controller does not play nice with our board.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...1&model=Sabertooth+X58&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...1&model=Sabertooth+X58&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah. Looks like I'm going to have to get a cheaper card for that computer. There's no onboard raid for the sata2 ports...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 12, 2011)

since when does the sabertooth not have raid for the sata 2 ports ? im using it right now for a raid 1 setup on my samsung drives, there should not be any need for an additional raid card.


----------



## dajjhman (Sep 12, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Yeah. Looks like I'm going to have to get a cheaper card for that computer. There's no onboard raid for the sata2 ports...




There is RAID for the sata2 ports, just not through the BIOS. Here's how to enable it:

But first, check what version of intel storage software you have on Windows. If you have Storage Matrix Console 8.9, then install the latest version of Intel RST. If not, still make sure it is the newest version if you can, but anything other than 8.9
Intel storage matrix 8.9 on the sabertooth boards (and maybe others?) randomly dropped operational drives from the RAID with no reason, marking them as failed when in reality the software made a mistake.
I thought my Hitachi drives were turning downhill and about to swap all of them for WD RAID drives then I found out about that.

to enable it, first set SATA controller to RAID in the BIOS, then during POST use Ctrl+I to open the intel storage console, then set RAID.

-Jimmy


----------



## Sinzia (Sep 12, 2011)

Would the 1TB drives even need the bandwidth of SATA3?
Considering how junkie the marvel controller is, I'd just put them on the intel controller and run them in raid.


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 12, 2011)

interesting. I'm going to see if I can migrate the current raid-0


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 12, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> interesting. I'm going to see if I can migrate the current raid-0



the controller writes the data differently to the drives on the sata 3 bus; migrating the drives to the sata 2 ports and enabling raid wont work they'll just show up as blank or corrupted data


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm just migrating the data over, sorry to not be more clear.


----------



## frigeants (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for having this thread. It kinda so helpful with what I am experiencing right now.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 30, 2011)

http://support.asus.com/download.as... X58&p=1&s=29&os=30&hashedid=AM2RChl84MZrKh6J

Sabertooth X58 1304 BIOS
Improve stability on Marvell controller
2011.09.26  update


----------



## tiro_uspsss (Sep 30, 2011)

there is RAID 0, 1, 10 & 5 from the ICH10R on the mobo.. simply go into mobo BIOS, select RAID for the SATA2 ports, reboot.. the  Intel RAID boot-rom will come up after POST, hit Ctrl-I to go into the ROM options.. set-up RAID-whatever, stripe size etc, done.


----------

